# hotmail email - help??



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a "@hotmail.com" email account - although the website says outlook.live.com, and the bar across the top says "Outlook Mail" when I open my e-mail page...so I'm not sure WHAT they call it now!
anyway.... does anyone know how to turn on a spell-check service for when I'm composing emails? i can't fiugre it out! thnaks.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

It is usually in the browser. Firefox does spell check automatically


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Jimmy said:


> It is usually in the browser. Firefox does spell check automatically



Yup


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There are also numerous extensions in the browsers. Safari offers look ahead as well, though sometimes with humorous results.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> It is usually in the browser. Firefox does spell check automatically


ok. so chrome is my browser, and i have the settings set to English(US) language, and the spell-check turned "ON", but it doesn't seem to work when composing emails in my hotmail...??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

update: some of the instructions i see from microsoft say go to : File>Options>Mail
but I'll be darned if i can find a "File" tab in either Chrome or in hotmail????


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

jargey3000 said:


> ok. so chrome is my browser, and i have the settings set to English(US) language, and the spell-check turned "ON", but it doesn't seem to work when composing emails in my hotmail...??


I use Outlook live too. In FF it shows a squiggly underline for misspelled words. You then right click and select the right spelling


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Same behaviour on posts here.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what's FF" firefox? I'm using chrome - any help there?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I dnt smm to ahve spel chak wing in the fmru here iether??? 
what gives? shud it be working as i compose posts here?
I have spell check tiurned "ON" in my chrome...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

____________________
Me: Chrome on Mac


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I dnt smm to ahve spel chak wing in the fmru here iether???
> what gives? shud it be working as i compose posts here?
> I have spell check tiurned "ON" in my chrome...


It's not going to auto correct for you. It'll just put a squiggly red line under the misspelled word, you right click, and chose from the list, or correct on your own.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why not learn to spell in the first place

so many folks saying their interest has been peaked when in fact it's been piqued ...



.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

Re post # 13, I'll pipe in here to point out that this is a picayune point.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

stantistic said:


> Re post # 13, I'll pipe in here to point out that this is a picayune point.



no, it's not. Learning to read, write, spell, add, subtract, multiply, divide are all grade school skills. All of crucial importance.

.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

humble-pie, this paean (#14) was not intended to be philosophically precise but purports to be a pun on grade school boy’s predilection for playground pranks of “who could p the furthest”


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> ____________________
> Me: Chrome on Mac


yes zylon ...I've done all these steps (although my creens setup is SLIGHTLY difffeent than what's shown in your video)

tsetingh....tsething....
Nope - no squiggly lines under the above spelling mistakes... I'm baffled.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bfflot thnakf fdgthui


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

when i just typed above^^^^
the first word had the red squigglly line under it, the 2nd & 3rd did not!! WTF??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

really weird.... i just tested some spellig errors in composing a new email in hotmail , & same thing happened - it picked up the first word as spelling error, but not the next, or the next misspelled word....


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> yes zylon ...I've done all these steps (although my creens setup is SLIGHTLY difffeent than what's shown in your video)


oh vell - eye tryed.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is REALLY WEIRD....Bart's cake reads "AT LEAST YOU TIRED" ....!!!!???


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's my Chrome settings (should work , no?):
Languages
Language
English (United States)

Spell check
English (United States)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Is the _"enable spell checking"_ box checked?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> Is the _"enable spell checking"_ box checked?


I dont have that box.
Tell me how to take a screenshot like u did, & I'll show you waht I have.
I have chrome version Version 62.0.3202.94 (Official Build) (64-bit), which it says is "up to date"


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I forget how to do screenshot on Windoze - I be using Mac.

Try searching youtube for a how-to video for your machine.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

BRB...


----------

